# Horse Logging, Pa.



## perchhauler (Apr 19, 2012)

Check us out at Bear Hill Horse Logging | Facebook Thin, select cut, worst first, specializing in restorative forestry.. Located in Clearfield county Pa. work in Va., Wva, up through Pa. and western Ny... (716)450-5756 or [email protected]


----------

